# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  13.03.2009 - ReaZone - night club "Domino"

## Mephisto

13 марта 2009 

Night club DOMINO  
(Фонтанская дорога 71а (9-я станция Б. Фонтана) 

Для Вас играют: DJ's: 

Tommy Lee (house, electro house)
Sonya (progressive techno)
Flash (house)

Ведущий вечера MC Artyom Lazarev 

Начало - 21:00 
Стоимость входа: 40 грн. (после 00:00 - 50 грн.)

----------

